# Bent wrench, Cranked spanner



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

How do I go about making my bent spanner? I nearly chipped a cutter today, adjusting the collet in the table from above. There do not seem to be any bent spanners in the U.K. Are the bought ones of flat sheet steel or forged?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

The easy way to have one is to make your own,,,many ways to do that..

You can use a service tool ( flat steel one that comes with many tools ) or a old wrench ( the shorter the better) grind the wrench out a little bit to fit the nut then put some heat to it and make it offset ..( Z wrench ) 

You can buy them on line in the states but the shipping may kill that to the UK ...

===============



Mike Wingate said:


> How do I go about making my bent spanner? I nearly chipped a cutter today, adjusting the collet in the table from above. There do not seem to be any bent spanners in the U.K. Are the bought ones of flat sheet steel or forged?


----------



## typo12 (Aug 5, 2009)

Did you manage to solve the cranked spanner problem? If so how?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Recently, I have been using straight bits smaller than 20mm dia. I use the Box/tube spanner. I am on the lookout for a flat spanner to adapt and bend. I am not paying $20 for a piece of bent steel. I will be getting a pair of collet extenders from MLCS soon.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Could use a crows foot ratchet attachment as well.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I wish 

==



Duane867 said:


> Could use a crows foot ratchet attachment as well.


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

I had an extra Makita collet wrench. All I did was place it in a vice with wood blocks and bent/ hammered it to a 90°, flipped it over, did it again with about a 1" offset.
Took me about 5 minutes, been using it for years.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

How to make/bend one

Instructions for installation

======


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I won a Mercedes-Benz chrome-vanadium, forged black spanner on ebay for £0.99p. Put it in the vice, pointed the oxy-acetylene torch on it, bent it by gloved hand, Repositioned it in the vice and repeated for the second bend. Excellent. Just make sure that you bend it near the head, otherwise it won't fit in the table insert plate recess. I have a 3 1/2" recess, so it is quite large.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

You don't need to buy one just use the one that came with the router,just a little heat and a vise and bend it over into the Z shape. 

But clamp the open part of the wrench 1st. and heat that point 1st. be sure to stick it in some water after...

=======




Mike Wingate said:


> I won a Mercedes-Benz chrome-vanadium, forged black spanner on ebay for £0.99p. Put it in the vice, pointed the oxy-acetylene torch on it, bent it by gloved hand, Repositioned it in the vice and repeated for the second bend. Excellent. Just make sure that you bend it near the head, otherwise it won't fit in the table insert plate recess. I have a 3 1/2" recess, so it is quite large.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

That is probably the best way.

You could have got an offset ring spanner at a car boot sale and then ground away enough of the ring to be able to slip it in sideways.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

" car boot sale " = ???
They make and sale off set box end wrenches , but they are so (to) big when it comes to the 20mm to 24mm size, you can cut out a chunk of the box end but you have very little left to hang on with after,most are 12 point the norm.

=========



istracpsboss said:


> That is probably the best way.
> 
> You could have got an offset ring spanner at a car boot sale and then ground away enough of the ring to be able to slip it in sideways.
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

..


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> " car boot sale " = ???
> 
> =========


Probably a garage sale over there. UK 'car boot' is your trunk.

Basically a field on the outskirts of town or maybe a school playground, organised by someone on a Saturday or Sunday who charges people a nominal amount to bring their cars in and sell all their junk, out of code food, proceeds of larceny, etc., out of the back of it and on a folding table in front.

Used to get a lot of good tools and tooling at very reasonable prices at one. We subsequently discovered after he no longer came, that he'd been in the stores at Ford and was now in custody.

A friend of mine who is no longer with us, used to trawl them for old broken rosewood mortising gauges and boxwood rules as a cheap source of the woods for making dolls house furniture.

HTH

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Peter

Sounds like more of a flea market thing here in the states 

They pop the "boot" trunk lid and haul out the junk and put it all over fold up tables and then load it all back up at the end of the day  but some just drive away from the pile of junk at the end of the day 

Garage sales in the states, they drag out all the junk from the garage and put it all over the drive way  , than at the end of the day they haul what's left over to the Good Will store (2nd hand store)  or put in the street for the trash truck to pickup... LOL

=========



istracpsboss said:


> Probably a garage sale over there. UK 'car boot' is your trunk.
> 
> Basically a field on the outskirts of town or maybe a school playground, organised by someone on a Saturday or Sunday who charges people a nominal amount to bring their cars in and sell all their junk, out of code food, proceeds of larceny, etc., out of the back of it and on a folding table in front.
> 
> ...


----------

